# Come stick some fish!  (FUN SHOOT)



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 29, 2009)

We're havin a fun shoot this friday night (7-31-09) at Lake Oconee. Open to who ever wants to shoot! Just a time to have fun with friends and see who can put the most fish in the Boat. Takin place at Long Shoals Boat ramp @ 8:00pm. Let me know if your interested or your comin.

What could be better than stick'n some fish on a friday night!!!!! Besides that what else do you have to do!


Jesse 
478-951-1028


----------



## Michael (Jul 29, 2009)

[QUOTE What could be better than stick'n some fish on a friday night!!!!! Besides that what else do you have to do! [/QUOTE]

Sat night would be better for me as I carry mail on Sat AM


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 29, 2009)

Its just one time......you can make it. Also tryin to beat the saturday boat/sking/tubing/jetski's.......crowd. Its one if not the last weekend before the schools get started back. ya know how the water gets!


----------



## bassnbuck (Jul 29, 2009)

i do not think i can make it friday night.  i agree with michael, saturday night would be much better.  i also understand what your saying about the water.  it does get pretty muddy from all the boat traffic.  have you thought about putting in up the lake where there are more places to shoot and much less boat traffic?  i think that even if only 5 to 10 boats show up,  most of the people are going to have to make a run up lake to find shoreline to shoot without houses.


----------



## tgw925 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ill be at the lake friday night but have no bowfishing set-up. I only get the chance to bowfish when I go to Missouri. If anyone that is going has a spot on the boat let me know  I wouldn't mind just watching. It will be better than stitting in the lake house for sure! PM me


----------



## SULLI (Jul 29, 2009)

this nis just what we are planning on doing and just thought we would let everyone know ...if yall are interested i'll try to get something serious going up there when i gets better


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 29, 2009)

Dang no one wants to have any fun???????


----------



## Michael (Jul 29, 2009)

Saturday


----------



## SULLI (Jul 29, 2009)

michael me you campbell and jb need to try to plan a tourny either there or eufaula when it gets back right i'll work out the details if everybody would be interested i know its not a good lake for the airboats but can't please everybody all the time........on the other note i would love to do it sat so yall could make it but i'm comitted to the wife sat so i gotta go fri this week we'll do it again soon and this time on a sat.....


----------



## Michael (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm actually very anxious to find somewhere on Oconee where you have water clear enough to shoot fish. I've been a half dozen times and only shot ONE fish.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jul 29, 2009)

i live on oconee and have a boat (1448) but have never bowfished.... sounds like yall have a lot of fun


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 30, 2009)

91xjgawes said:


> i live on oconee and have a boat (1448) but have never bowfished.... sounds like yall have a lot of fun



I just got into it this year, and your right it is alot of fun. Bout like regular fishin though, sometimes ya shoot'm and sometimes ya dont. But it's always fun spendin time with your buddies!!!!! 

I figured we'd have atleast a few people wanna participate?


----------



## bassnbuck (Jul 30, 2009)

i shot out of long shoals last night. we only saw about 50 fish and i think we had 24.  you could see about 4 to 5ft down.  nothing over 5 pounds except for 3 grass carp we ran out of a cove and were not even able to get a shot at they were moving so fast.  the lower end of the lake is definitely not producing like the upper end is right now.  i am not trying to tell yall you should go to another ramp, because i will not even be able to make it, im just trying to give yall some ideas.


----------



## ronmac13 (Aug 3, 2009)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> I just got into it this year, and your right it is alot of fun. Bout like regular fishin though, sometimes ya shoot'm and sometimes ya dont. But it's always fun spendin time with your buddies!!!!!
> 
> I figured we'd have atleast a few people wanna participate?



if you could do another one id be interested.

how did it go?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 3, 2009)

We had  good time other than the little showers that wouldnt go away, but they werent that bad. We didnt see that many fish, but a Sulli on the other time had a pretty good night. We only had three boats there but it was still fun!!!!!

I'd like to hit it up again really soon.  Its alot diffrent than shootin at lake blackshear......seems like it was alot easier to hit'm for some reason. lol


----------



## ronmac13 (Aug 4, 2009)

did you guys have bows for newbies to use?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 4, 2009)

I have two bows and my buddy that usually shoots with me has one. I guess you could say I have one extra. There wasnt really any newbies there.


----------



## ronmac13 (Aug 4, 2009)

got ya


----------



## bassnbuck (Aug 4, 2009)

so how many fish did yall end up with?  anything of any size?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 4, 2009)

We really didnt see that many, it was our first time shootin the lake. We only put six fish in the boat they were probably about 4-5 pounds a piece. The other guys did pretty good not sure the exact count but they out did us by a long shot! Expereince payed off!!!!! The water was pretty clear also I was suprised.


----------



## SULLI (Aug 4, 2009)

we had a newbie in the boat he did great he boated 5 fish on his first trip i think he's hooked we had 39 all togeather i got pix but have not loaded them off my camera yet water was unbelieveably clear in the spoy we shot and the fish were out we shot backup behind the new guy all night so it could have been more but we had a blast next time we'll do it on sat so yall can come


----------



## bassnbuck (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah a saturday sounds good.  let us know about a week in advance and i should be able to go.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 17, 2009)

next time yall do this and we see it ahead of time where in


----------

